# Question about London Womens Clinic



## little green (May 6, 2009)

Hello,

I hope you don't mind me posting this. You all seem lovely! 

Me and my partner are trying to conceive via stimulated DIUI at LWC (we've already had the initial consultation and all the GP tests and just about to start with the first cycle), and I wondered who else on this board goes there, and whether you have any advice about conceiving with LWC? Anything you'd wished you asked?

One thing you might be able help with is the hycosy - I've been offered one and been trying to find out whether it's really necessary - is it routine to get this done, or should I wait a couple of DIUI rounds before I get it done?

Thank you!


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Little green,

Welcome to FF.

Me and DP are TTC at the LWC we have only had our first consulation so dont really have any advice as we are probably in the same boat, but not sure what Hycosy is or means but we are doing IVF so may not apply to us.

Stephx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hiya 

Welcome again lol

We are not using LWC but i know LOADS of the girls on this board have or are at the moment im sure there all be along soon and will know the answer to your hycosy question..

EM x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

ooo forgot to say come join us all on the LBGT general chit chat thread if you want hun... this board is very busy at the moment which is nice so feel free to post on any threads you like


----------



## little green (May 6, 2009)

Hi Steph and Em - thank you for replying  . I'm looking forward to getting to know you all, you seem like a great crowd  

T x


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

The hycosy is to test the patency of your fallopian tubes ie. there is no point in starting IUI if your bloody tubes are blocked! I didn't have it as was advised not to as not necessary but DP had it as she has had pelvic infection in the past, appendicectomy and laparoscopies so she was at high risk of adhesions which can block the fallopian tubes


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

I had chlamidia about 6 years ago and took some antiobiotics to get rid of it do you think my clinic may want to do a hycosy??


----------



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi

I have been at LWC for 3 years!  What I would say is that they will NOT suggest anything much, and will expect you to do your own research and understand everything they say to you.  As I was 39 when I started with them I said that I wanted them to basically throw everything they had at me.

I did 3 DIUI.  Then ICSI, then another ICSI, then another ICSI before someone on here suggested blastocyst or assisted hatching.  I then asked them about both of those and they say 'yeah ok'.  I was not happy that it took a chat on a website to get advice like that at my age.

So, it depends on you, your age and your ultimate plan.  If you are older than say 37, I would say do everything you can from the start.  The average straight couple take 18 months to conceieve and that is will sperm to hand (!) and lots of sex.

I say this with all the fervour I can muster.  You do NOT want to be 42 and wondering why you didn't just start at the most advantageous point instead of spending almost 3 years getting there.  

Anyway, if the tube thing is what I think it is I had it done on NHS.  I had dye flushed through my tubes (not that nice but frankly you just hand your body over for any fertility treatment).  You can watch it go round and there aren't many women who have seen their fallopian tubes (does tend to stop conversation dead though at dinner parties so maybe don't chat about it  ).

If you are young the NHS may not do it.  I had it done when I was 36 (or 37??) and it was offered when I went to my GP and said I had been TTC etc.

Hope I haven't been too direct but I am passionate about women gettign every honest bit of advice they can.

xx


----------



## little green (May 6, 2009)

Hi thank you everyone for your replies, they're really useful  

T x


----------



## Brazil (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi 

We initially looked at the LWC but to be honest weren't that happy with them at all (although I am sure many people have been). They do pretty much leave it all in your hands and I got the feeling they were a business first and would help you to get pregnant second, if they ever had the time to call you back! We then decided this wasn't the clinic for us and went back to our GP to see if we could get anything on the NHS and they sent us to Guys Fertility Clinic. We have had an amazing experience so far and you really feel like a patient, not a number and a pound sign. They insisted I had a hycosy as what was the point in spending money and time if the tubes were blocked (in their own words). My tubes were find however they did find some polyps which can cause problems and possibly miscarriage. I went into surgery and had 3 removed, the hycosy was on the NHS and I know that LWC charge nearly £500!! I will do a bigger post when we are successful as Guys have been fantastic and we used donor sperm from Xytex in the States who were also fantastic, LWC haven't got a patch on them to be honest. For everyone using LWC I am sure you have had some very positive experiences so apologies for the negativity, I guess we can only speak from our own personal experiences at the end of the day! Good luck, defo get the hycosy done as you may spend alot of money and find out that one of your tubes is blocked.


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

to correct previous poster hycosy is nothing to do with tubes.
she's getting confused with hysterosalopinogram (sp?)

hycosy is to do with internal uterus - I had it done as it wasn't expensive (ca 200 i think) and doesn't take long. My view was that Ishould rule it out as an issue. 

then again, there's nothing to indicate you personally have any fertility problems - so maybe, as you say, do a cycle or 2 and see. we can always find another home for 200 pounds!


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Both HyCoSy and HSG are tests to check the fallopian tubes actually  
In both cases a liquid is injected into the uterus via a catheter, to see how it flows around the uterus and the fallopian tubes. For a HyCoSy, it is viewed via ultrasound, for HSG, via X-ray.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes I had a Hycosy to checl to see if my tubes were clear. They used dye for that and ultrasound

x


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

I had an HSG and it was viewed by x-ray. Very well informed Nismat    I'm impressed!  I always wondered what the difference was!!


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Ladies, I was reporting specifically what my consultants at UCH and Lister have both told me cf internet reading (my usual source!) - they both use the hycosy to investigate the uterus and the HSG for fallopian tubes. You have both if you go to UCh and the HSG predominantly at the Lister.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

^ Interesting Anna!
I had a HyCoSy rather than HSG, and was def told that it was to check the tubes as well (in fact I saw it on the screen!). 
Maybe the X-ray method of an HSG gives a clearer/more accurate picture of what's going on with the tubes


----------

